# Rub my belly, please!



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Awww. I'm sure she got her belly rubs


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

I *had* a friend who refused to rub any belly like that. She thought it was disgraceful for a dog to go and 'present' herself like that. LOL 

What a cutie!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Golden4Life said:


> I *had* a friend who refused to rub any belly like that. She thought it was disgraceful for a dog to go and 'present' herself like that. LOL
> 
> What a cutie!


Well she definitely wouldn't like my Bella, she sleeps like that in the living room & under my desk most of the time.

Mike D


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

She's an absolute doll!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sophiesmom314 (Jun 3, 2013)

Mine does the same thing! It's so silly. Loves to relax on the couch, bed or floor. Goldens gotta love them. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Love the pictures! What a happy golden


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, so cute! If she's a hussy, I want a whole bunch! . Can't judge dogs by human standards.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

That's Ripley's favorite way to sleep! So adorable


----------



## kelsey2664 (Jun 4, 2013)

She's gorgeous! Oscar doesn't ask for belly rubs very often, he'd rather rubs behind the ears and on the front of his chest :


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Modesty is overated! Chaya knows I can't resist her furry belly


----------



## Abby girl (May 26, 2013)

The belly rub pictures are all too cute!! Here's one of our girl Abby at about 10 weeks.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Who could possibly resist a golden belly just waiting to be rubbed - I know I can't. Belly rubs on their way for all goldens who want them


----------



## Bellazmum (Oct 22, 2012)

mddolson said:


> Bella's pose pretty much says it all.
> 
> Mike D


I would love to see some "right side up" pics of your Bella ~ I am pretty sure she could be my Bella's twin!!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Bella*



Bellazmum said:


> I would love to see some "right side up" pics of your Bella ~ I am pretty sure she could be my Bella's twin!!
> View attachment 204042
> View attachment 204050
> 
> ...


Here's our litle girl.

Mike D


----------



## Bellazmum (Oct 22, 2012)

mddolson said:


> Here's our litle girl.
> 
> Mike D


Thanks - she is beautiful! And as I suspected - she looks very much like my Bella . Very slender feminine face


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)




----------

